# ***GOODTIMES CC CUSTOM CAR SHOW***



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

lets do this ,TTT :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*



TTT*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :wave: TTT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:420: :yessad: :thumbsup: TTT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

. ...


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
BUMP :biggrin:*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 12 2009, 02:13 PM~15960192
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP.....................GT*


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*keeping it on top.................gt*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..................BE THERE FO SHO.....


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 15 2009, 08:51 PM~15993773
> *TTT..................BE THERE FO SHO.....
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Dec 16 2009, 10:44 PM~16005441
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 16 2009, 11:30 PM~16005910
> *
> *


  TTT


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 16 2009, 11:30 PM~16005910
> *
> *


WAS UP CHUCKIE WHAT IT DEW HOMIE TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

THE GT ****** TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump for the fulltimers


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*FULLTIMING ALL DAY EVEERY DAY.....................GT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 18 2009, 09:12 PM~16025356
> *FULLTIMING ALL DAY EVEERY DAY.....................GT
> *


 X2  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 19 2009, 03:07 AM~16027359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 19 2009, 03:07 AM~16027359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL GOODTIMERS MARK YOUR CALENDAR WE GOTA SHOW SOME SUPPORT


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Dec 20 2009, 10:29 PM~16043119
> *ALL GOODTIMERS MARK YOUR CALENDAR WE GOTA SHOW SOME SUPPORT
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRR TTT HOMIES...........


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*REPPING ALL DAY EVERY DAY.................GT*


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
keeping the GOODTIMES rolln fo sho :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Dec 17 2009, 11:18 PM~16016822
> *WAS UP CHUCKIE WHAT IT DEW HOMIE  TTT   :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT IT DEW BIG DOG.....JUST CRUISING THREW....*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOODTIMES....................


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 22 2009, 11:18 AM~16057889
> *WHAT IT DEW BIG DOG.....JUST CRUISING THREW....
> *


............THAT RITE TTT.........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Dec 22 2009, 10:02 PM~16064094
> *............THAT RITE TTT.........
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :420: :nicoderm: uffin: TTT.......


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*GET READY FOR ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE DESERT SOUTH WEST..............GT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

T [


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

what's up Sal you can count on me I'll take a few cars out there. Calender marked. Good luck you alway's have a good show.


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 26 2009, 07:19 PM~16096643
> *what's up Sal you can count on me I'll take a few cars out there. Calender marked. Good luck you alway's have a good show.
> *


*GRACIAS BRO GLAD TO HERE CARZ ICON WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .......................GT*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

What up Sal. Its Just down the street from my sisters house,count me in


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BIG GT REPEN IN YUMA.....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Dec 27 2009, 06:47 PM~16104443
> *What up Sal. Its Just down the street from my sisters house,count me in
> *


*Simon ya sabes homie let's do this ............gt*


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Es todo calendar is marked, me and the familia are there!


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Dec 28 2009, 11:47 PM~16118198
> *Es todo calendar is marked, me and the familia are there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 27 2009, 09:13 PM~16105980
> *BIG GT REPEN IN YUMA.....
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*IF YOU NEED ANY PRE REG FORMS EMAIL ME I'LL GET THEM TO YOU ASAP EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ..............GT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jan 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16157896
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


THK TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:07 AM~16027359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2010, 01:08 AM~16167530
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Isnt this super bowl sunday??


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

GOOD TIMER CHEKING IN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
nice :cheesy:*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DATE CHANGED TO APRIL 18 2010.................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*SHOW DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO APRIL 18 2010 DUE TO ORGINAL DATE BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY.....................GT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 6 2010, 11:09 PM~16210816
> *DATE CHANGED TO APRIL 18 2010.................GT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 7 2010, 12:32 AM~16211063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT THE SAME DAY SORRY WE WERE GOING TO ROLL NEXT TIME GOOD LUCK


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

was looking forward to it , but its worth the wait i heard nothing but good things about GOOD TIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Jan 10 2010, 10:00 AM~16243753
> *was looking forward to it , but its worth the wait i heard nothing but good things  about GOOD TIMES CC :thumbsup:
> *


*WE STILL GONNA DO THIS THING BIG HOMIE " GOODTIMES " STYLE ............GT*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 7 2010, 12:32 AM~16211063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Will be there


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*THE SHOW WHERE THE BEST RANFLAS FROM CALI MEET THE BEST FROM THE AZ .....................................GT*


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Que onda Sal....U know United Dreams will be there in full effect carnal!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ROAD TRIP FOR THE N.I


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 7 2010, 12:09 AM~16210816
> *DATE CHANGED TO APRIL 18 2010.................GT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 21 2010, 07:56 PM~16369274
> *GETTING READY TO HOST THE BEST SHOW IN THE DESERT SOUTHWEST.......................GT
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 21 2010, 09:48 PM~16370864
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


*sup Manuel how you doing HOMie..............gt*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

NEW DATE NEW DATE NEW DATE NEW DATE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 23 2010, 01:30 AM~16383436
> *NEW DATE  NEW DATE  NEW DATE  NEW DATE
> 
> 
> ...


wat u big turtle :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16382155
> *sup Manuel how you doing HOMie..............gt
> *


Doing good Sal....How are u guys?


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

DESERT DREAMS WELL BE THERE BIG SAL...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 23 2010, 01:30 AM~16383436
> *NEW DATE  NEW DATE  NEW DATE  NEW DATE
> 
> 
> ...


thanks SENOR TURTLE......................GT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 23 2010, 01:30 AM~16383436
> *NEW DATE  NEW DATE  NEW DATE  NEW DATE
> 
> 
> ...


thanks SENOR TURTLE......................GT


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 23 2010, 01:32 AM~16383452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea homies TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 21 2010, 08:56 PM~16369274
> *GETTING READY TO HOST THE BEST SHOW IN THE DESERT SOUTHWEST.......................GT
> *


THANKS FOR MOVING THE SHOW TO APRIL !!!! NOW INDIVIDUALS C.C. CAN ATTEND THIS EVENT !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: La Raza will be there to support :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Lots of Shows happening in Yuma the next few months :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Jan 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16401409
> *DESERT DREAMS WELL BE THERE BIG SAL...
> *


*ORALE THANKS HOMIE WE'LL SEE YOU ON APRIL 18*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 28 2010, 09:46 PM~16446658
> *THANKS FOR MOVING THE SHOW TO APRIL !!!! NOW INDIVIDUALS C.C. CAN ATTEND THIS EVENT !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*GLAD IT WORKED OUT FOR YOU GUYS HOMIE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT''''''''''''''''''''''''''''GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 28 2010, 09:48 PM~16446687
> *:thumbsup: La Raza will be there to support  :biggrin:
> *


*THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT....................................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*TO THE TOP..................GT*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT for the homies from goodtimes cc


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2010, 10:00 PM~16473302
> *TTT for the homies from goodtimes cc
> *


*SUP RICKY ......................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*taking it to the top..............GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 18 2010, 11:55 PM~16335651
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ROAD TRIP FOR THE N.I
> *


*HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT HOMIE......................GT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:35 AM~16519700
> *GT :biggrin:
> *


*WAS SAPPENING HOMIE YOU GONNA ROLL TO THE AZ IN APRIL O QUE............GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW ALREADY GOT CLUBS OUT OF SAN DIEGO--PHOENIX--IMPERIAL VALLEY--BLYTHE--LOS ANGELES THAT PLAN TO MAKE THE TRIP TO THE SHOW WHERE THE BEST OF CALI RIDES COMPETE AGAINST THE BEST OF AZ RIDES.......................GT *


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 11 2010, 07:26 AM~16581018
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*
SUP HOMIE MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT DOWN...............GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*TO the TOP................GT*


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN LOWRIDER BIKES ENTER (LOWRIDER STYLE CAR AND BIKE CLUB )


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

visit our website at http:/lowriderstylecarclub.com (from the president of the somerton az chapter . :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*" GTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY "*


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT for the homies in goodtimes c.c. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

YO WHEN IS THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

good luck with the show homies


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 14 2010, 10:55 PM~16614862
> *good luck with the show homies
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY..............................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 14 2010, 10:51 PM~16614813
> *ttt
> *


*WAS SAPPENING RHONDA ANYTHING GOING ON IN THE OC I NEED TO GO ON A ROAD TRIP AHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: *SUP GTIMERS......I.E. PASSING BY!!!*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 16 2010, 07:46 PM~16633659
> *:wave:  :wave: SUP GTIMERS......I.E. PASSING BY!!!
> *


*
SUP HOMIE HOW THE IE DOING TODAY...............GT*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 16 2010, 07:19 PM~16633237
> *WAS SAPPENING RHONDA ANYTHING GOING ON IN THE OC I NEED TO GO ON A ROAD TRIP AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Other than cruise nites not much right now. March 21st San Diego :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM~16634662
> *Other than cruise nites not much right now.  March 21st San Diego :biggrin:
> *


*I know I have freaken inventory that weekend :angry: *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16635023
> *I know I have freaken inventory that weekend  :angry:
> *


 :angry: that sucks!


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16635045
> *:angry: that sucks!
> *


*hahahahaha I know you guys coming to AZ..................GT*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 16 2010, 09:14 PM~16635059
> *hahahahaha I know you guys coming to AZ..................GT
> *


not this year


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 15 2010, 10:27 PM~16623356
> *GRACIAS HOMIE GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY..............................GT
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 16 2010, 09:28 PM~16635266
> *not this year
> *


*WELL THAT SUCKS ............................ GT*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16635685
> *WELL THAT SUCKS ............................  GT
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MIKE JONES SGV (Jan 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 17 2010, 12:40 PM~16640679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ORALE I NEED TO HIRE SOMEONE TO TAKE PICTURES AT THE SHOW WHO TOOK THIS HE'S HIRED :cheesy: .....................................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*QUE ONDA PANCHITO YA TE GANE FOO..................................GT.*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GT POR VIDA.......


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

PINCHE PUTO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 18 2010, 10:25 PM~16657637
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*how's the BIG IE FAMILIA DOING HOMIE>>>>>>>>>>>>>GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*GOODTIMES YUMA REPPING AT THE UNITED DREAMS CAR SHOW..........GT*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GT,GT,GT,GT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY...................... GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adamsgirl_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 AM~16686264
> *
> *


thanks for the bump...................GT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*GETTING READY TO GO REP THE " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA IN PHOENIX AT THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW.......*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TO THE TOP...................


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 24 2010, 07:59 PM~16715982
> *TO THE TOP...................
> *


QUE ONDA PANCHITO WEY ESTA CHINGE Y CHINGE TU HERMANO Y NO E IDO PA YUMA LO VOY ASER SUFIR HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY TILL DEATH


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

A HOMIE WE GOT YOUR GUYS BACK FOR YOUR SHOW EVEN DOE THERES THE ATHER SHOW THE NEXT DAY WERE JUST GOING TO MAKE IT A WEEKEND THING AN HIT BOTH SHOWS??


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Feb 24 2010, 08:32 PM~16716427
> *A HOMIE WE GOT YOUR GUYS BACK FOR YOUR SHOW EVEN DOE THERES THE ATHER SHOW THE NEXT DAY WERE JUST GOING TO MAKE IT A WEEKEND THING AN HIT BOTH SHOWS??
> *


*ORALE THANKS HOMIE BUT NOT SURE BUT I HEARD THAT UNIQUES CANCELLED THERE SHOW NOT SURE THOUGH YOU MIGHT WANT TO GET AHOLD OF THEM..........*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT........ :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 23 2010, 06:35 PM~16704139
> *GETTING READY TO GO REP THE " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA IN PHOENIX AT THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16728979
> *:biggrin:
> *


*GONNA MISS THE OC NEXT WEEKEND...........................GT*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GT


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GGGGG


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*
[/quote]


TTT...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> *WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*


TTT...
[/quote]
*GRACIAS FOR THE BUMP JEFE.........................................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

GOODTIMES CC YUMA AZ


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

sup GTIMERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*TIME TO START ROLL CALL FOR " GOODTIMES " AZ 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................GT*

*CLUBS CALLED SAYING THAT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...................
ON TOP OF ALL THE BIG " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA 

LA GENTE ( IMPERIAL VALLEY )
SOPHISTICATED FEW ( PHOENIX AZ )
DESERT DREAMS ( BLYTHE CA )
NEMESIS B.C. ( TUCSON AZ )
NEW IMAGE ( PHOENIX AZ )
ROLLERZ ONLY ( YUMA AZ )
UNITED DREAMS ( YUMA AZ )
LA RAZA ( YUMA AZ )
MI VIDA ( YUMA AND CASA GRANDE AZ )*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TIME TO START ROLL CALL FOR " GOODTIMES " AZ 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................GT

CLUBS CALLED SAYING THAT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...................
ON TOP OF ALL THE BIG " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA 

LA GENTE ( IMPERIAL VALLEY )
SOPHISTICATED FEW ( PHOENIX AZ )
DESERT DREAMS ( BLYTHE CA )
NEMESIS B.C. ( TUCSON AZ )
NEW IMAGE ( PHOENIX AZ )
ROLLERZ ONLY ( YUMA AZ )
UNITED DREAMS ( YUMA AZ )
LA RAZA ( YUMA AZ )
MI VIDA ( YUMA AND CASA GRANDE AZ )


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Back up to the Top..What up Homies..


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Mar 3 2010, 07:42 PM~16788582
> *Back up to the Top..What up Homies..
> *


*was sappening how you doing homie.............gt*


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 2 2010, 09:52 PM~16778722
> *TIME TO START ROLL CALL FOR " GOODTIMES " AZ 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................GT
> 
> CLUBS CALLED SAYING THAT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...................
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> TTT...


*GRACIAS FOR THE BUMP JEFE.........................................GT*
[/quote]
TTT HOMIES


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: big boy 1, *D MadGOODTIMER86*

Sup fool :biggrin:


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> *WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*


TTT...
[/quote]
LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16790758
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: big boy 1, D MadGOODTIMER86
> 
> ...


*SUP MR MI VIDA LOL CALL ME FOOL 928-580-2133 ......................GT*


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 3 2010, 11:01 PM~16790540
> *was sappening how you doing homie.............gt
> *


ha surviving, is D Mad, is that donavon?


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Mar 4 2010, 06:42 PM~16799038
> *ha surviving, is D Mad, is that donavon?
> *


*SIMON.................................GT*


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 3 2010, 10:28 PM~16790932
> *SUP MR MI VIDA LOL CALL ME FOOL 928-580-2133 ......................GT
> *


YUP THAT BE ME LOL....Hey loco ill callu tomorrow around noon


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 4 2010, 08:17 PM~16799994
> *YUP THAT BE ME LOL....Hey loco ill callu tomorrow around noon
> *


*HAHAHAHAH ORALE COOL HOMIE IF NOT I'LL SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE SHOW......................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*KEEPING IT ON TOP.............................GT*


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 5 2010, 02:36 PM~16806420
> *KEEPING IT ON TOP.............................GT
> *


No other place to be homie.. :biggrin: but on top


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP IN PHX AT ARE SHOW LETS DO THIS BIG GOODTIMERS TTMFT HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D MadGOODTIMER86_@Mar 8 2010, 08:19 AM~16826709
> *HOPE THAT EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO THE PHX SHOW CAN MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW LETS DO THIS BIG GOODTIMERS TTMFT HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


FIXED IT FOR YOU FOOL............... :uh:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*THE YUMA <span style=\'color:blue\'> " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA........................GT*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Q-VO YUMA........IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YOU ALL IN PHX. WE'LL HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO RAZA IT WUS NICE MEETING YOU HOMIES THIS WEEKEND PURO GOODTIMES I ESE CACATUA DONDE ANDA EL CABRON I MI SOBRINO :biggrin: AY LOS MIRO EN ABRIL


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Mar 8 2010, 10:13 PM~16834397
> *Q-VO RAZA IT WUS NICE MEETING YOU HOMIES THIS WEEKEND PURO GOODTIMES I ESE CACATUA DONDE ANDA EL CABRON I MI SOBRINO  :biggrin: AY LOS MIRO EN ABRIL
> *


hahahahaha AQUI TE LOS VOY A TENER ESPERANDOTE HAHAHAHA............GT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 8 2010, 10:31 PM~16834581
> *hahahahaha AQUI TE LOS VOY A TENER ESPERANDOTE HAHAHAHA............GT
> 
> 
> ...


ESO MERO :biggrin: NOS VEMOS PRONTO SI DIOS QIERE


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

back to the top.............gt


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

to the fckn top again


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

5 WEEKS TILL SHOW TIME...............


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya sabes homie United Dreams familia will be there bro....we got ur back


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 2 2010, 10:52 PM~16778722
> *TIME TO START ROLL CALL FOR " GOODTIMES " AZ 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................GT
> 
> CLUBS CALLED SAYING THAT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...................
> ...


JUST MADE THE TRIP FROM PHEONIX,,,NOW WE'RE GOING BACK TO THE DESERT TO YUMA....INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO...


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

THNK U


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16912384
> *JUST MADE THE TRIP FROM PHEONIX,,,NOW WE'RE GOING BACK TO THE DESERT TO YUMA....INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO...
> *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORTS .........................*GT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*ZIG ZAG FROM THE NB RIDERZ WILL BE ON STAGE...................................GT*


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

to the top


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Es todo To The Top!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*" Let the GOODTIMES roll "............................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 21 2010, 01:48 AM~16950493
> *" Let the GOODTIMES roll "............................GT
> *


WHEN IS THE LAST DAY TO PRE-REGISTER ????


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 22 2010, 06:39 PM~16966049
> *WHEN IS THE LAST DAY TO PRE-REGISTER ????
> *


*4/10/2010 let me know I'll email you the pre reg forms homie gracias................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 22 2010, 08:12 PM~16967428
> *4/10/2010 let me know I'll email you the pre reg forms homie gracias................GT
> *


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*IT'ALMOST TIME ................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Mar 27 2010, 07:10 PM~17019438
> *
> *


*SUP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING...........................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*OK IT'S CRUNCH TIME WHO'S GONNA MAKE IT TO AZ..............*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Mar 29 2010, 08:04 PM~17037639
> *OK IT'S CRUNCH TIME WHO'S GONNA MAKE IT TO AZ..............
> *


HOMIE DONT FORGET TO POST THE 'REGISTRATION FORM' !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 30 2010, 09:54 AM~17043518
> *HOMIE DONT FORGET TO POST THE 'REGISTRATION FORM' !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*EMAILED THEM TO YOU TODAY HOMIE SORRY FOR THE DELAY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......................GT*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*
[/quote]
TTT...
[/quote]


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ASTA ABRIVA ALA VERGA PUTOS


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king cady_@Mar 31 2010, 05:34 PM~17058839
> *ASTA ABRIVA ALA VERGA PUTOS
> *


ponte a trabajar osicon hahahahahaha


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT..


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ASTA ABRIVA ALA VERGA PUTOS


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king cady_@Apr 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17070287
> *ASTA ABRIVA ALA VERGA PUTOS
> *


YA TE GUSTO BUEY HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Apr 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17092022
> *TTT
> *


*SUP BAD BOY WHEN YOU GETTING HERE FOR THE SHOW.................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15920047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ASTA ARRIVA A LA V.... POR KE LUEGO ME REGANAN


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 4 2010, 11:15 AM~17092444
> *SUP BAD BOY WHEN YOU GETTING HERE FOR THE SHOW.................GT
> *


Well be there early Sunday Morning. Leaving Casa Grande at 4am, To make sure we get there on time. I got homie.


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king cady_@Apr 5 2010, 07:03 PM~17105556
> *ASTA ARRIVA A LA V.... POR KE LUEGO ME REGANAN
> *


*YA TE AGUITASTE .......................GT*


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

T T T


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17115400
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


was sup MR TOPDOGG you ready fo the 18th


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 6 2010, 09:12 PM~17118330
> *ttt
> *


*SO WHAT'S UP YOU READY FOR AZ O QUE............GT*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17118344
> *SO WHAT'S UP YOU READY FOR AZ O QUE............GT
> *


Eli's still waiting for his staff shirt & badge :biggrin:


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*IT'S CRUNSH TIME LET'S SEE ALL THE RIDES FROM AZ AND CALI MEET...........GT*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> *WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*


TTT...
[/quote]
[/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I hear this lady will be at the show, taking pics with the rides........for a magazine.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2010, 07:25 PM~17138469
> *I hear this lady will be at the show, taking pics with the rides........for a magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


* YOU HERE RIGHT  ...............................GT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2010, 07:25 PM~17138469
> *I hear this lady will be at the show, taking pics with the rides........for a magazine.
> 
> 
> ...



ILL BE READY FOR HER WHEN SHE COMES. :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17140367
> *ILL BE READY FOR HER WHEN SHE COMES.  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


*hahahahaha..................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

her is another place to stay in Yuma dam bikers they taking over the city with the bike run these place is nice though just ask for the $69.00 special..........GT

LA FUENTE INN
1-800-841-1814

THE ROOMS HAVE ONE KING SIZE BED AND A FULL SIZE SLEEPER..........GT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*HERE IS ANOTHER PLACE THESE IS THE CASINO AND RESORT $89 FOR A DOUBLE BED ................. GT










928-271-8575 METION CAR SHOW FOR RATE................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 10 2010, 12:54 PM~17152893
> *HERE IS ANOTHER PLACE THESE IS THE CASINO AND RESORT $89 FOR A DOUBLE BED ................. GT
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*ONE MORE WEEK EVERYTHING READY ......................GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 11 2010, 12:00 PM~17159885
> *ONE MORE WEEK EVERYTHING READY ......................GT
> *


ttt


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 11 2010, 12:00 PM~17159885
> *ONE MORE WEEK EVERYTHING READY ......................GT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*ON STAGE ZIG ZAG FORMERLY FROM THE NB RIDAZ...............GT*


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT FOR AZ


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 11 2010, 10:10 PM~17164967
> *ON STAGE ZIG ZAG FORMERLY FROM THE NB RIDAZ...............GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS WILL BE THERE!!! SEE YOU GOOD TIMERS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17175724
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Apr 13 2010, 01:53 PM~17180409
> *:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS WILL BE THERE!!! SEE YOU GOOD TIMERS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES SEE YOU GUYS THIS WEEKEND............GT*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD LUCK HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

GOOD luck with the show GOODTIMERS


----------



## king cady (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

calistyle lowriders city of moreno valley will be there to support GOODTIMES C.C see you there representing that "CALIFORNIA LOVE"...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*IT'S SHOW TIME ..............." GOODTIMES "*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17218523
> *IT'S SHOW TIME ..............." GOODTIMES "
> *


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Had some GOOTIMES, all day long today


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2010, 07:36 PM~17231275
> *Had some GOOTIMES, all day long today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

were the pics at


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2010, 09:26 PM~17232844
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Had a GOODTIME today......


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17233130
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u bringing her to our show next year right!!!! lol....United Dreams cc


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

great show had a GOODTIME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

CONGRATS TO GOODTIME FOR A GREAT SHOW YESTERDAY!!! WE HAD A HELLUVA TIME! THANKS FROM BROWN SOCIETY C.C.!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

GOOD SHOW BJG SAL WE HAD A GOOD TIME.... TELL NEXT TIME HOMIE.. DESERT DREAMS CC........


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*WANNA THANKS ALL THE CLUS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING EACH OTHER THERE IS NO SHOW IF WE DON'T ALL GET TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER.....THANKS TO ALL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE......................GT *

*LA GENTE_____________IMPERIAL VALLEY
LA RAZA________________YUMA
UNIQUES________________YUMA
UNIQUE_________________CASA GRANDE
UNITED DREAMS_________YUMA
BROWN SOCIETY________CASA GRANDE
BAJITAS_______________LOS ALGODONES MEX
NOKTURNAL____________YUMA
CITY CRUISERS_________BLYTHE COCHELLA
LOS SAINTS____________YUMA
CRYSTALS______________TUCSON
REALISTICS_____________SAN LUIS MEX
AZ PRIDE_______________YUMA
DESERT DREAMS_________BLYTHE
ROLLERS ONLY___________YUMA
MI VIDA________________YUMA CHANDLER
CALI STYLE_____________MORENO VALLEY
ALTERED HEIGHTS_______YUMA
RT MUSTANGS___________YUMA
JAKED UP KUSTOMS______YUMA
STREET DREAMS_________SOMERTON AZ*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 19 2010, 02:19 PM~17238706
> *WANNA THANKS ALL THE CLUS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING EACH OTHER THERE IS NO SHOW IF WE DON'T ALL GET TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER.....THANKS TO ALL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE......................GT
> 
> LA GENTE_____________IMPERIAL VALLEY
> ...


TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

I got more pics coming stay tuned


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

STILL MORE PICS BUT GOTTA GO EAT  :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 PM~17253931
> *STILL MORE PICS BUT GOTTA GO EAT   :biggrin:
> *


COME ON POPEYE.......KEEP THOSE PIC'S COMING BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

nice pics popeye...from United Dreams cc


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

nices pics popeye


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

SOME FLICKS I TOOK AT THE SHOW... HAVE A LOT MORE


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 PM~17253931
> *STILL MORE PICS BUT GOTTA GO EAT   :biggrin:
> *


Damn Popeye what did u eat?? It's 7:15am and still no more pics :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 21 2010, 07:19 AM~17257139
> *Damn Popeye what did u eat??  It's 7:15am and still no more pics :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!! Nice pics Popeye!! keep em coming! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 21 2010, 07:19 AM~17257139
> *Damn Popeye what did u eat??  It's 7:15am and still no more pics :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

My bad fell asleep last night... And been puttin more music in the Cadillac today... I'll get the rest posted asap


----------



## 1lolinc (Nov 11, 2007)

What up Sal? :wave:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2010, 08:28 PM~17265081
> *My bad fell asleep last night... And been puttin more music in the Cadillac today... I'll get the rest posted asap
> *


Next day again and still no pics :angry: :angry: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, POPEYE4RMGT



:wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 25 2010, 02:28 AM~17293767
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, POPEYE4RMGT
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP FAM :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 05:29 AM~17293769
> *SUP FAM :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN RIGHT NOW ABOUT TO GET MY ASS IN BED...IT IS 530 OVA HERE :happysad: 

HOW ARE THINGS OVA IN SIN CITY


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 25 2010, 02:35 AM~17293777
> *CHILLIN RIGHT NOW ABOUT TO GET MY ASS IN BED...IT IS 530 OVA HERE :happysad:
> 
> HOW ARE THINGS OVA IN SIN CITY
> *


JUST GOT IN FROM CRUISING THE SPOT DECIDED TO GET BACK TO POSTING PICS :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 05:36 AM~17293782
> *JUST GOT IN FROM CRUISING THE SPOT DECIDED TO GET BACK TO POSTING PICS :biggrin:
> *



I WISH I WAS OUT CRUSIN BUT I GOTTA GET SOME WORK DONE FIRST


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 25 2010, 02:37 AM~17293783
> *I WISH I WAS OUT CRUSIN BUT I GOTTA GET SOME WORK DONE FIRST
> *


WELL GET TO WORK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 05:40 AM~17293786
> *WELL GET TO WORK THEN :biggrin:
> *



I AM  

RIGHT NOW I HAVE A LIL SOMETHING (SMALL PROJECT) WITH BIG JOHN AND BIG TURTLE    


AND A LIL SOMETHING ON THE BURNER NOW FOR THE SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GET DOWN POPEYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2010, 12:11 AM~17302613
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

bump...


----------



## eltravieso33 (Nov 18, 2009)

BUMP,BUMP,BUMP


----------

